# police dog puppy walking



## Luce747 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all,

does anybody know whether police dogs pups in training are allowed to go into shops and all public places same as guide dogs?

we are due to get our first pup soon so are very excited!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

No idea, but surely the organization you're training the puppy for should be able to tell you?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I should think it is entirely the decision of the shop whether to allow it or not. Personally I would visit a few without the puppy first and explain the situation and ask permission.


----------

